

[Ask HN]Which code hosting do you use? - tester143

I use Unfuddle, but am curious what people use and if there are better tools than Unfuddle which I can use.
======
atambo
<https://github.com/>

------
CrazyGir
<http://www.assembla.com> and <http://bitbucket>

------
djg38
<http://www.springloops.com/> for private repositories and
<http://www.github.com/> for public ones

------
statictype
<http://bitbucket.org>

------
boolean
<http://www.codebasehq.com/>

------
matomesc
<http://bitbucket.org> here

------
vyrotek
Unfuddle here too

------
bmelton
I've got accounts on a few of 'em that I use regularly,but here they are in
order of preference:

\- github

\- mercurial

\- bitbucket

\- springloops

